# Großes Problem - Update nicht möglich dank ISPConfig (?) [SuSE 10.3]



## nedodu (8. Nov. 2008)

*Tachin.*

Folgendes ich kann nicht mehr updaten und ein paar andere Sachen auch nicht seit dem ich ISPCon. installiert habe, es kommt immer die gleiche Meldung hier ein Screen ...



Hier alle aktiven Prozesse. Hatte jemand das gleiche? Wie kann ich wieder updaten und co.?

THx.


----------



## Till (8. Nov. 2008)

Das hat mit ISPConfig nichts zu tun. ISPConfig ist nur ein Control panel dass die Config Dateien für Postfix, bind und apache schreibt, das ist alles. Mit Prozessen, berechtigungen und yast hat es nichts zu tun.


----------



## nedodu (8. Nov. 2008)

*Puh, gut zu wissen. *Aber hat vll. jemand eine Idee welcher Prozess gerade auf das was ich tun möchte zugreift bzw. was beendet werden muss? Cronjobs oder sowas hab ich nicht laufen.


----------



## Till (8. Nov. 2008)

Hast Du vielleicht einen 2. yast Prozess am laufen oder es ist einer abgestürzt?


----------



## nedodu (9. Nov. 2008)

*Ja,* war gerade im YaST2 Bereich wo er auf eine Entscheidung (ja/n) gewartet hat und ich PuTTy einfach beendet habe (nicht mit Absicht). Kann es daran echt liegen? Habe den Server jetzt neu gestartet wollte ich eigentlich verhindern, aber jetzt geht alles wieder ohne Probleme. *Danke*


----------

